# W.I.P.'s by Dark Tower



## DarkTower

Since I am not regular gamer, I may post here some pictures of non-wargaming miniatures. I hope you don't mind and won't beat me 

Just started working on new piece - bust of Goblin sculpted by Scibor Monstrous Miniatures. This is very W.I.P. picture, I've just paint the fur and the clip...


----------



## humakt

Non-wargaming mini's are fine here DarkTower, so post away.

That is a really nice looking piece. Do you have a link for Monstrous Miniatures?


----------



## Viscount Vash

Great to see you posting stuff in the forums as well as the Gallery.

Look forward to seeing how you create such great stuff.


----------



## Chaosftw

that is VERY cool. I really like the detailed veins popping from the head of the Gobbo!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Vaz

http://www.sciborminiatures.com/

There you go humakt 

I'm liking this, Dark Tower  really nice start!


----------



## DarkTower

Hello boys, thanx for your nice words. As posted above, Scibor Monstrous Miniatures' URL is www.sciborminiatures.com and if you would like to order from them, I highly recommend that. They send the stuff immediatelly (I recieved packages obviously within 3-5 days) and their stuff is different but beautiful. I have all three busts from SMM (one of them - Zombie bust is already painted, Gobbo is W.I.P. and Dwarf is gonna be next), lots of 54 and 28 mm miniatures, and beautiful scenic bases. Some people think that I am payed agent of SMM, but I simply can't help myself, I love their work


----------



## Arcane

So far, they have some of the coolest bases I have found. Definitely planning to get some very soon.


----------



## dirty-dog-

very nice!!!

what is it cast in?

but otherwise very nice painting, cant wait to see the skin started. also, what paints do you use


----------



## DarkTower

Most of Scibor's minis are casted in resin (high quality I must say). 

About my painting - I use acrylic Vallejo Game Color and Model Color paint range. For undercoating GB or Vallejo primers in spray.


----------



## dirty-dog-

cool, they definitly look good.


----------



## DarkTower

Last W.I.P. photo of Scibor's Gobbo bust. This shows how I am working on the mini - first I was thinking about whole nose red, bud when I saw it - it wasn't fine. So I decided to paint it less red. Final stage of this bust is in Heresy-Online gallery: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3300 and on CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/219819


----------



## DarkTower

Two pictures of my today's painting progress - base for Brogan and Gabriel Knight (with some OSL painted on rocks). I think the photos are wrong in colours (photos taken in night just with desk lamp), but who cares, it's W.I.P.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Brilliant work DT,

I always have trouble answering in your WIP thread or Gallery posts as you have the knack of turning me into a Noobie _'thats awesome!'_ sort or poster. But that sort of thing is all I can really say when I see your stuff,


----------



## DarkTower

When I see the photos now on CRT they aren't that wrong about colours


----------



## HorusReborn

awesome work man!! What else can I really say?


----------



## Syph

He's come out really well, especially the eyes. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## DarkTower

Here are pictures of my today's progress - I worked on Brogan's armour metallics. On first picture the base of armour with some shading added and on second pic almost finished armour. I have to do some corrections. but after several hours of painting under desk lamp, I'm almost blind ))


----------



## Damned Fist

I like the bases that you are working on. Nice GS work!

As far as the latest figure..., Although the Armour looks good so far (You need more highlights on the upper portions to conduct the zenithal lighting better), I wonder why you are painting the Armour prior to the skin? Do you not find it easier to work out from the most recessed areas first to outer areas so that the extruding areas are not prone to 'oops' when you are trying to get to them later? Just curious.

Regardless..., good work as usual DT.:victory:


----------



## DarkTower

Damned Fist said:


> I like the bases that you are working on. Nice GS work!
> 
> As far as the latest figure..., Although the Armour looks good so far (You need more highlights on the upper portions to conduct the zenithal lighting better), I wonder why you are painting the Armour prior to the skin? Do you not find it easier to work out from the most recessed areas first to outer areas so that the extruding areas are not prone to 'oops' when you are trying to get to them later? Just curious.
> 
> Regardless..., good work as usual DT.:victory:


I know that some highlights need to be done, but yesterday I was finishing late in the night and this is good to paint in the daylight. So I will continue working today.

And the other question - I've started with armour, because it was my first time doing it this way (classic metallics shaded with glazes and highlighted with mix of metallics and normal paints; and there is too much of very thin curly decoartions, which are pretty hard to paint, blehhh) and I was not sure how it will turn out. It's easier to go back and start again in the beginning than at the end


----------



## DarkTower

Results of my yesterday's progress - clothes, boots, belt & straps... I hope I can make it to the finish today and take it to tomorrow's competition...


----------



## Chaosftw

DarkTower said:


> I know that some highlights need to be done, but yesterday I was finishing late in the night and this is good to paint in the daylight. So I will continue working today.
> 
> And the other question - I've started with armour, because it was my first time doing it this way (classic metallics shaded with glazes and highlighted with mix of metallics and normal paints; and there is too much of very thin curly decoartions, which are pretty hard to paint, blehhh) and I was not sure how it will turn out. It's easier to go back and start again in the beginning than at the end


First off Love the model and I think the "Classic metallic look you were going for came out quite nicely!

As for your comment in regards to starting with 'the unknown' I agree doing thing that you are unsure of first is always a good choice. Sometimes I will go and try new ideas out on "Test models" that way I am not ruining the actual model by layering my main model as well as it gives me something to look at as a reference.

Regardless model is looking awesome! Keep it up!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Damned Fist

> Results of my yesterday's progress - clothes, boots, belt & straps... I hope I can make it to the finish today and take it to tomorrow's competition...


Look great. Good luck in the competition.:victory:



> I've started with armour, because it was my first time doing it this way


I get it. You'll just have to be careful or you'll have to keep going back to touch up the metal. Like I said, it looks very good and I like the colour combination's. I'm anxious to see the skin tones complete.


----------



## DarkTower

Brogan's got just finished. Approx 3:15 am here and I'm pretty dead  Some things are not perfect, but I wanted to have it ready for today's competition. This is first photo, taken under desk lamp in the late night. I hope I will do final photos today in the evening.


----------



## Damned Fist

> Some things are not perfect, but I wanted to have it ready for today's competition.


Fair enough.(No criticism then:wink I think that it looks very well done as it is..., and again, good luck on the competition. Let us know how you did.:victory:

..., coincidentally, we have a paint comp at our local GW tomorrow as well.


----------



## Troajn

I would be very happy to have that "Some things are not perfect" kind of finish 

Looks damm fine to me, good luck in the compo


----------



## DarkTower

The competition was fine, my models took some awards: Dwarvish pub was 3rd in Other Dioramas category, Zombie bust was 2nd in Busts category and Brogan won the Figurines category


----------



## FatBoyFat

Grats, really impressive work!


----------



## Damned Fist

> The competition was fine, my models took some awards: Dwarvish pub was 3rd in Other Dioramas category, Zombie bust was 2nd in Busts category and Brogan won the Figurines category


Congrats!:clapping: Al that work paid off then.:victory:


----------



## DarkTower

I adden final version of Brogan to Gallery here on Heresy-Online http://www.heresy-online.net/forums...p?photo=3344&size=big&cat=recent&limit=recent and on CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/220594 and http://www.coolminiornot.com/220595


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat

That's quite a bit of beautiful work there! lovin it.
:clapping:


----------



## DarkTower

Preparations for next mini have been done. Airtis Barbarian Gnome on Scibor's base  I'm starting with this one right now.


----------



## Damned Fist

Is this for another contest?


----------



## DarkTower

Damned Fist said:


> Is this for another contest?


Yeah, may be. Next contest is in about month, so I think I have enough time to finish this.


----------



## DarkTower

Some progress on Airtis - I've finished the base. I'm not at home, don't have my light, no PC with some good software, so I've done tis on my wife's EEE PC and I can't say how far is the photo from reality  In next hours I will continue working on metalics and clothes...


----------



## Dark Scion

I love your painting style, it has a very similar look to tonal painting in black and white then coloured afterwards giving a very medieval look, can't think of its proper name, but no matter. Good work, good luck and keep it up =D.

Also I wish GWS would produce decent organic models that arn't mutated. *sigh*


----------



## DarkTower

Another progress on Airtis - I've finished some (few) metallics and all clothes. Now I have to make the skin and the axe. Maybe today afternoon when I will look at it on daylight, I'll make some colour toning with glazes.










DARK SCION: Thanx for you kind words


----------



## DarkTower

I just almost finished Airtis miniature. It's late night here and I will do final touches later in the daylight and after my eyes take some rest. So this is the last W.I.P.


----------



## Damned Fist

There you go DT! This looks fantastic. The flesh tones are great and the colour scheme is very cohesive throughout the model. Excellent workk:


----------



## DarkTower

Airtis is finished now, you can see it here on Heresy-Online Gallery: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/3554/size/big/cat/581

If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/221541


----------



## Warpath

Hey DT looking good, been and cast my vote on cmon. The pics on there are a lot better and the only thing i could point out is the one thing you are not truely happy with yourself, the skin! I really like the colour but like you say its down to the smoothness of it (much better than i personally can do) but you nailed it with the base, the smoothness with the stone face is beautiful.

All in all a fantastic job and a great mini and choice of base.


----------



## DarkTower

Warpath said:


> Hey DT looking good, been and cast my vote on cmon. The pics on there are a lot better and the only thing i could point out is the one thing you are not truely happy with yourself, the skin! I really like the colour but like you say its down to the smoothness of it (much better than i personally can do) but you nailed it with the base, the smoothness with the stone face is beautiful.
> 
> All in all a fantastic job and a great mini and choice of base.


Thank you! I think in the reality is the smoothness of the skin is better than on the photo. But I will try to improve my skills to get the smoothness to higher level...


----------



## DarkTower

After yesterday's competition BULLDOG FEST 2009 in Liptovsky Hradok (some photos can be found here: http://www.kpmpresov.sk/sutaze/2009/lh09/lh09.htm) where I won 3-rd place in BUST category with my blue Goblin and 1-st place in Figurines up to 70 mm with Brogan, I was pretty motivated to move forward with current project - Urmuth Scars Of War (Andrea Miniatures). I started this one as a part of simultaneous build on Modelforum.cz.

I just started with clothes and metalics and now need to finish the wrist bandages, the helmet and the axe and then start to work on skin.


----------



## Viscount Vash

As always you inspire and intimidate me with your painting skills.

Kudos on the third place and many many congratulations on getting First in 70mm or less Figurines


----------



## DarkTower

Viscount Vash said:


> As always you inspire and intimidate me with your painting skills.
> 
> Kudos on the third place and many many congratulations on getting First in 70mm or less Figurines


Thanx Viscount


----------



## Azwraith

your painting is totally amazing and i love all the brawler style models you do.. definatly my favourite type

i wont ever be able to paint as good as you but you still inspire me to do better!


----------



## DarkTower

AZWRAITH: I think anyone can paint this way, just need to by patient and never be afraid of trying new things. I'm not one of that great-painter-(half and) gods which can be seen all over the net (and honestly I don't want to be). I'm just trying to make one of my childhood dreams come true - painting minis.

Some small progress on Urmuth here - finished all the clothes and armour, need to work on skin & hair & fur. I'm trying to make him as 'young Cimmerian', coz the sculpt reminds me about young Conan comic book. That's why I've choosen this color scheme and the base will be also in some kind of winter theme too...


----------



## dirty-dog-

i love your work, been keeping an eye on it for quite awhile, and aspire to be a good painter one day, but i am only 16 years old, so i do have alot of years before i become a painting veteren, but i find comfort in just using basecoats and washes for now, experimenting in skin highlights when i can, and experimenting in highlighting other things aswell like cloth and metallics.


----------



## DarkTower

dirty-dog- said:


> i love your work, been keeping an eye on it for quite awhile, and aspire to be a good painter one day, but i am only 16 years old, so i do have alot of years before i become a painting veteren, but i find comfort in just using basecoats and washes for now, experimenting in skin highlights when i can, and experimenting in highlighting other things aswell like cloth and metallics.


That is the way! Keep working, experimenting and having fun. And you don't need to be painting for years to have fun and enjoy your hobby. I am painting just about 2 years now, but after several months - when I was learning different techniques (and it was more about learning than fun), I've REALLY started to like it. It's like in computer game - when you're newbie, you always keep thinking about your fingers, shortcuts, combos, tactics etc. But after some time you stop thinking about that and simple enjoy your gampelay.


----------



## Azwraith

by far one my favourite threads i always get excited when i see you have put up some new pics!

i think all people have a different talent when it comes to mini's and in my case its kit-bashing and converting. not really painting but its cool i still try my best but my hands shake to much so i cant do fine detail and nice lines... so i just use washes and drybrushing to make up for it. i can paint fairly decent models but i will never be your calibre of painting or even close to you or alot of people on these forums but thats okay.. because i can do cool conversions


----------



## dirty-dog-

i et a little problem with my hands shaken, but thats only when im focused and really trying to do detail, it really anoiys me, but owell, its a bummer, and i would like to say my conversions are cool, but really they arnt as good as some of the stuff i have seen.


----------



## Azwraith

not to take away from the point of this thread but yeah my conversions definalty arent up to the standard of some of the people on these forums but hey i can only get better! i still think i have some really good ideas..i just need to get my skill level up to where i can re-create them


----------



## DarkTower

AZWRAITH: When begginning, I've had that hand-shaking too, but practise is the key and now, I don't see any unwanted hand-movement. I don't feel that I'm anyhow special, and anyone can do what I can. Just need to WANT and work on yourself.


----------



## Azwraith

well i have that... ive decided to make a diorama and take plenty of time converting and painting it... i think if spend aslong as i want on one project ill get it to a quality i am more than happy with


----------



## DarkTower

This weekend I finally did small step forward on Urmuth - finished some details on clothing, started adding shades on skin and finished the axe blade. Now I'll start highlighting the skin and working on the base.


----------



## AM.

:shok: I mean, you've got really good painting skylls. I'll see your works closely.


----------



## DarkTower

AM. said:


> :shok: I mean, you've got really good painting skylls. I'll see your works closely.



Thank you. If you would like to see my work closely, check my works on CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/artist/DarkTower or visit my blog at: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/ (it's in slovak, but the pictures doesn't need translation). You're welcome :victory:


----------



## DarkTower

After yesterday's massive sadeness (R.I.P. Michael) I decided to glorify this great artist with hard work, so I took some steps forward on Urmuth - I started working on his wolfish fur, which will be on his back, I've almost finished the base (I will add some snow on it in final stage, which will also cover unwanted plants) and today's main goal was the skin - I've added first lights on it together with another shading.

I think, I'm not far from finishing this guy...


----------



## Azwraith

that base is amazing he looks so good... i love how the last few mini's you have painted have been barbarian style... i love that style so much


----------



## DarkTower

Another small progress on Urmuth - base installed on wooden plinth and partially covered with snow.


----------



## NurglingStomper

Ok all your models are amazing, but that snow!!!! My god it looks so real. :shok: How did you do it?


----------



## DarkTower

NurglingStomper said:


> Ok all your models are amazing, but that snow!!!! My god it looks so real. :shok: How did you do it?



it's absolutelly simple - watered down PVA glue mixed with soda bicarbona (baking soda) - some articles about the topic:

http://www.coolminiornot.com/article/aid/323
http://www.coolminiornot.com/article/aid/443
http://www.coolminiornot.com/article/aid/308


----------



## Damned Fist

Coming along really well DT. You seem to be pulling off 8's very consistently now on Cmon! Congrats! & excellent work:victory:


----------



## DarkTower

Urmuth finally finished. You can see the picture here on Heresy-Online: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4070 or at CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/226927


----------



## turel2

Exellent work DarkTower, your painting style is outstanding. +Rep


----------



## Damned Fist

Nicely done! I added to your Cmon rating.:victory:


----------



## DarkTower

Thanks guys, your kind words always motivate me :so_happy:

Small progress on my next mini - dwarf slayer Onufry the Ribald, from the SMM product range. I promised myself not to use blue colour on this mini, so forget your bluish jokes, fellas... :laugh:

Almost finished base with ferns, lost&forgotten dwarvish symbols and toad (which I was suggested to paint blue - another good advice of my painter friends k:


----------



## DarkTower

Finished base for Onufry the Ribald. For a small while I was thinking about some colourful scheme for the frog, but then I decided to paint it in decent toadish style. Hope you like it and I can step forward with the dwarf itself.


----------



## Azwraith

looking awesome! cant wait to siee the finished product!


----------



## AM.

Really impressed both with Urmuth and this base.


----------



## DarkTower

After two days of painting (maybe 'trying' is better word) I saw that this is not the right way. I lost all the inspiration for this mini and throw it to acid...  Just one last photo and now it's swimming in acid paint-remover...










After failed attempt to paint scibor's dwarf, I tried to paint my older W.I.P. figure - Gabriel Knight (originally Steampunk Sorcerror from Wyrd). I started with some basecoating (his big leather coat and blue jeans) and then I worked on green OSL effect on the coat. Tomorrow I would like to continue working on leather/unhighlighted part of coat, which is now untouched.


----------



## DarkTower

Another small progres on coat. Today I hope to finish it with shadows aqnd top highlights. Then I may proceed to jeands and boots. I will try little thematic freehand on the bag...


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

You have some serious talent (I just saw your thread, that applies to the other models too.) I'm not sure whether to be inspired or intimidated, but good job either way!


----------



## DarkTower

Another small progress today - almost finished coat and highlights on jeans. And first wash on face...


----------



## Masito

you good sir, are an amazing painter! I can only hope to have your skills some day! 

I really enjoyed looking through your work!

have some rep mate!


----------



## DarkTower

Thank you guys for your kind words, support and (of course) reputation points ) But I really don't think I'm special. What I am doing anyone can, just need some practice a patiency. Painting miniatures is my dream since I was child (some decades ago) and now I'm making this dream come true


----------



## DarkTower

Another progress on Gabriel - face and hair. Plus little shine on base, which is only experiment I have to play with. If wrong, I can paint black coat over it anytime. Next step is to finish hands and bag with freehand...


----------



## AM.

Not really sure about the shine in the side of base. Too much green in the middle of the black, looks like if he has another light focused in this area imho.

Appart from that, stunning work


----------



## DarkTower

AM. said:


> Not really sure about the shine in the side of base. Too much green in the middle of the black, looks like if he has another light focused in this area imho.
> 
> Appart from that, stunning work


Yes, you're right about base shine. I'm just trying and I have another idea about how to do that. I will try it tomorrow


----------



## DarkTower

Huhh, today only small progres, but it was REAL pain in the ass - the freehand on the bag following the main theme from PC game box Gabriel Knight: The Beast Within. Geeee, I never painted anything sooo small (about 9x6mm) as a freehand. I think it can't be better yet (and with this hands )), I just need to correct the initials GK - to make it more smooth and not so poppiung out. But not today, I see twice and my hands are shaking  But while holding the brush, I finished the bag with some decent highlights. As you can see, I removed the shine from base's bevel before today's painting session. I will try to fix this later.


----------



## AM.

:shok: That's... I mean... Awesome. The more I see of this mini the more I like it. Great job.


----------



## MaidenManiac

This is totally sweet, ace job!

Have a really well deserved reward too:grin:


----------



## DarkTower

Today/tonight I did some small things on Gabriel and another try on base highlight. It's difficult to make photo, but in real it looks fine. I'll take a look at it few hours later and will see if I keep it or not. Anyway, last W.I.P. photos, hope I can make final photosession tomorrow.


----------



## DarkTower

Gabriel Knight is finished now. You can find preview photo here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=4390&cat=581

and multi-angled photo on CMON:
http://www.coolminiornot.com/231420

Thanx for watching (and rating ))


----------



## DarkTower

Last three days I was trying to paint Onufry The Ribald from SMM. I was trying to paint him in green&brown tones, only red beard and hair makes the contrast here. Tomorrow hope I can finish just few small details and - done. Well, not my best but another nice addition to my 54 mm collection (and finally my first painted 54 mm dwarf from SMM).


----------



## alien

Great painting here.


----------



## Damned Fist

Nicely done! Your metallics are outstanding:victory:


----------



## DarkTower

Dwarf Onufry the Ribald is finished now. You can find preview photo here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=4473&cat=581

and multi-angled photo on CMON:
http://www.coolminiornot.com/234299

Thanx for watching (and rating ))


----------



## DarkTower

Todays work on restarted bust of Ilnimar from Enigma Miniatures. Armour - mostly metalics. Tomorrow leather strips and clothes maybe.


----------



## Munky

Hi Dark Tower, I have just had a wonderful journey through this thread.
All of your work is top quality and very inspiring to see.
And I must agree your metallics are superb, please keep it up we are all enjoying your work. +rep

Munky


----------



## STATIC

I think i have read through this thread in it's entirety about 3 or 4 times now and am still blown away each time.
I have recently decided to enter a painting comp to see how i fare. If there is anything like this entered. I don't stand a chance...........

Keep up the great work mate, and i'll continue to strive for this level of painting.


----------



## DarkTower

Thank you boys  I hope this painting skill is not my final station, since I am trying to learn more techniques, painting interesting minis - which all together can make my painting results better. So I think my present skill is nothing special, anyone can reach it. So, STATIC, go on, enter the competition! It's not important if you win or not - you will see other painter's work, you can talk to them and it will inspire you much, push you forward. It's just up to you to make first step


----------



## DarkTower

Another prove of no-progress from last days... Finished leather top, but lot of work to do... I thought I can finish him until tomorrow for another local competition, but no way... Maybe next time...


----------



## DarkTower

Finished leather strips on armour and that shirt-sleeves. I can proceed to hair & skin, but still in deep crisis after illness, feel nothing about miniatures or painting right now.


----------



## Syph

As always this is progressing really well. Quite inspirational actually!


----------



## DarkTower

After some (long) time, yesterday I took modelling knife, saw, driller and glue and put together and converted some minis - Scibor's moscal shamans (to try monochrome techniques on it), Scibor's Strielecs (to use it as W40K Imperial Guard Ratling Snipers) and Wyrd's Bishop (to use it as Tick-Tock-Man or Andrew Quic for Dark Tower Chronicles). Yesterday built and converted, today primed 









Monochrome shamans









Ratling Snipers









Andrew Quick, mad leader of The Grays from dying city of Lud


----------



## DarkTower

I had wonderfull weekend and today I finally spent some time painting. I started to work on Scibor's Halloween Special. Trying to paint in monochrome style according to olde-style-horror-movies (used just about 4 colours). It's heavy W.I.P., I want to give the pumpkin completelly different look&feel...


----------



## bishop5

I really like the effect; amazing work as usual.


----------



## Pherion

Looking great. That standard bearer is a great model!

For the pumpkins, go for a nice bright orange, but then tone it down with some brown washes to tie it into the model. That way it will stand out without being too differnt.


----------



## DarkTower

Halloweenstein finished, visit: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=4586&cat=581 or go directly to CMON: http://coolminiornot.com/237217


----------



## DarkTower

I normally don't do that, but I was finishing and photographing Halloweenstein in night under lamp-light and didn't notice that the cloak was not painted well. So yesterday I tried to make it smoother and photographed again...


----------



## DarkTower

Some progress on Ilnimar bust, first worked on hair (will do some corrections later) and then I started with skin. It's heavy W.I.P right now and photographed under desk lamp in my dark work corner, but it's good enough for now


----------



## DarkTower

Today I finished that Ilnimar bust (I guess so). I didn't want to do any photos today (it's too late, too bad light), but finally I did some. This one isn't that bad, just I think the colours are less red-ish in real and more cold. Anyway, last W.I.P. photo...


----------



## Damned Fist

Very good work! I personally love the way the metals came out. Well done:victory:


----------



## DarkTower

Ilnimar bust is finished. Check my gallery here on Heresy On-line: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=4613&cat=581

If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://coolminiornot.com/237779


----------



## DarkTower

Some sawing, drilling and glueing. My collection grows pretty well. All of scibor's 54 mm dwarves (except already painted Onufry The Ribald)... Now they just need to be painted...


----------



## DarkTower

My progress from last days - some playing with styrodur and modelling knife, some drilling and glueing to give this display base some shape. Today I was playing with PVA glue, small slate and rocks, used some small tubing and several pieces from my bitz collection. When the glue dries, I'll remove unglued basing 'dirt' and try to undercoat whole thing.


----------



## Damned Fist

What is the display base for? Surely not the Dwarves??


----------



## HandOfNephthys

I love the downed DKoK mini on the display base, and as damned fist just stated, What is it for?


----------



## DarkTower

This is display base for small Death Korps Of Krieg dio (surely not for dwarves as you mentioned before )))). First time triyng this kind of base (square basement with part of scene embedded into it) and first time trying to have removable & playable model there (that's why there's that round hole), executing DKoK Quartermaster who will stand there will be also part of my W40K Imperial Guard army.

My first today's progress on Korps-Dio base. Yesterday I've started with ground and all that ruins on it, today my primary focus was the destroyed-but-still-standing wall. Just first try, it's all heavy W.I.P.


----------



## DarkTower

Another today's progress on the base. Added few details on the wall, started with metals and the radioactive s*it comig out form the sewer. Everything still heavy W.I.P.


----------



## Varakir

That base is epic. It looks like you shrunk reality. +rep


----------



## DarkTower

Focused on detail  Remains of Krieg's soldiers... Today I want to finish metalics oxidation and rust and finish some details (ammo-box, bayonet, piece of tank track, imperial eagle). I think it's time to take care of dying man


----------



## The Wraithlord

My god DT you have massive skills! I am blown away by your work from the first pic to the last. I do have one question for you: how the hell do you get the transitions so smooth?


----------



## DarkTower

The Wraithlord said:


> My god DT you have massive skills! I am blown away by your work from the first pic to the last. I do have one question for you: how the hell do you get the transitions so smooth?


Wraithlord: Thanx, but I don't think that my skill are something special. Everyone can achieve it, it's just matter of time and patiency. The technique I am using is called layering - I paint with strongly dilluted colors (in fact it's coloured water) and then I apply it in many layers. That's all...


----------



## DarkTower

Small progress on base today - I was trying to finish some small details on it so I can start working on dying korpsman and then executing Quartermaster...


----------



## DarkTower

Another small corrections on base, added some rust&weathering on that yellow/black platform frame, added some rust on big pipe on wall etc...


----------



## MaidenManiac

Sheeesh! This is one hell of a great start!:biggrin:


----------



## Munky

I cant get over the fact the wall is made from blue foam! Absolutely amazing stuff.
"keeps eyes peeled for more":shok:


----------



## LTP

You my friend are awesome . I wish i could glaze but it just doesnt like me. I love this style of painting, so smooth and the colours always look fantastic and rich. Very well done first have some rep then keep on painting .

ltp


----------



## DarkTower

Thanx for +REP and comments. I am happy that you like my work and hope I can finish this one before the end of year


----------



## Blammer

Dark Tower you gave me an idea. I was thinking that I might phone my other warhammer friends and we would make a contest for the best painted mini what do you think of that?

Looking forward to seeing more of your stuff.


----------



## DarkTower

BLAMMER: Great idea, now before the end of year. It is always fine to motivate your friends that way. I would like to see the results...


----------



## morfangdakka

I love this base and as usual is another great piece from you. The only nitpick that I have is the water/sewage coming out of the pipe. When water comes out of a pipe it goes from wide to a more narrow point. From the pics yours seems to flar out wider at the bottom than the water coming out of pipe. 

Still love the way this base is turning out but if it is something you are going to enter into a competition it may be something to look at since judges love to pick on little details.


----------



## DarkTower

Wish you all merry christmas (many minis under the tree) and happy new year 2010 ...


----------



## DarkTower

After some time I had wonderfull weekend and yesterday I've painted the dying soldier on the base and almost finished whole base. I think there will be some small touchups, but now I wil try to focus on the Quartermaster... Sorry for the photos they aren't good, but the days are dark here and my camera can't handle it. I will try to borrow my friend's camera yesterday. Maybe I can get better results


----------



## DarkTower

Maybe some better (and bigger) photos...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

As always, your work makes me feel like a 5 year old messing with crayons by comparison. Simply stunning. +rep.


----------



## DarkTower

Some progress on Krieg dio - I was playing with Quartermaster - trying to paint inside of his cloak, because I wanted some small freehand on it. So I started with it (it's still pretty difficult for me, I need to improve slightness of my paintjobs). It's not bad, but still heavy W.I.P. so let's see how wil this come out...


----------



## bishop5

Loving that cape.


----------



## DarkTower

Another progress on Quartermaster, I was working on back of hi cloak and now I will continue painting the uniform. The photos are nots good (dark & grainy), but I don't care right now  I see that the freehand in lower corner of cloak is not good, so I will re-paint it in final touch-ups...


----------



## Azwraith

gahh darktower... so jealous... but i must aspire to be as good as you (even if its impossible) !!!! +rep for the awesome work and inspiration


----------



## scubamansam

wow very nice indeed Darktower +rep by the way how did you paint the cloak on the dkk guy that the base is for?


----------



## DarkTower

scubamansam said:


> wow very nice indeed Darktower +rep by the way how did you paint the cloak on the dkk guy that the base is for?



About the cape - everything is painted with strongly dilluted colours in many and many layers (that's why is this technique called layering). I used some dark blue colours for the cape, then added some dark violet colours into shadows and was applying brighter blue tones to highlights. This gives the transitions better smoothness.


----------



## Damned Fist

You just know that it is something good when you have to go back 3 pages to see what everyone is talking about. Excellent work so far! You have become a top notch mini artist in my eye. Really great stuffk:


----------



## DarkTower

Today I almost finished the Quartermaster - the clothes, chest armour and shoulderpad boots and leather things and bone-thing on helmet and chest armour. TOmorrow I want to do the metallics on him and finish whole dio. So thi si the last W.I.P. photo (pretty bad again, but making photos in the late night is much harder than making love ))).


----------



## Oodles

Holy cow dude! I am blown away more and more each time you post a pic! Keep em' coming


----------



## Troajn

I'm loving this model and can't wait to see the whole thing togther. + rep


----------



## The Wraithlord

All I can say is wow!


----------



## DarkTower

DIorama is now finished, you can see it in my gallery here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=4823&cat=581

If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://coolminiornot.com/243296
Pictures of standalone Quartermaster can be found ehre: http://coolminiornot.com/243297

For those who know me, I'm really sorry, but there's nothing from Scibor Miniatures on this dio ))


----------



## Damned Fist

I gave you a 10 on cmon! Outstanding work:victory:


----------



## DarkTower

Thanx boys!! Today I had an hour of free time so I started base for new mini (which was a present from my friend Ogre). Base is made by Scibor (not his best I think, but it's just a base) ))


----------



## DarkTower

One WIP miniature from me - I am working on this Incubi (gift from my friend Ogre) for long time (today I started working on the skon on face and hands) and don't have time to finish it. I hope I can do it soon. This piece is the one for the base from previous post


----------



## DarkTower

Finished version of Rackham Incubi of Mid-Nor can be found here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=4991&nocache=1

And as always - any comments, ideas or critics are welcome...

If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://coolminiornot.com/247448


----------



## Underground Heretic

Very very nice work DT.


----------



## Yilmar

Awesome minis and biggies there Dark Tower.
Got some pics of those remaining dwarves?


----------



## DarkTower

Yilmar said:


> Awesome minis and biggies there Dark Tower.
> Got some pics of those remaining dwarves?


Nope, don't have them. Just got this one as a gift... Some photo of whole group is on CMON, just search for 'Incubi' word


----------



## DarkTower

Just started another mini - Avalonian Recruit bust, prepared basecoat for metallics on his chain-mail and played bit with his old, rusty and battle-damaged helmet.


----------



## DarkTower

Now I really got pissed - everyone is painting and me only working. So I took holiday in office today and I'm painting whole day, trying to finish Avalonian Recruit bust from Kraken for tomorrow contest in Poprad. Today's progress - clothing, that bag on his back and first touches on face... Hope I will finish it today


----------



## Red Corsairs

Very nice painting on the Bust DarkTower! Skintones are fantastically painted as are the metallics. I also really like that Incubi model, nice work


----------



## DarkTower

Avalonian bust finished. See final picture here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5086/size/big/cat/581

If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://coolminiornot.com/251479


----------



## DarkTower

My today's progress - I've started to work (in fact it's secont try, but who cares? )) on Melvin The aviator bust from JMD. It's heavy WIP, I only have basic colors and shadings placed... I'm gonna start to play with highlights...


----------



## DarkTower

Another progress on Melvin's bust - I played with his cap, added some lights, scratches and so... Now it starts to look the way I want. Tomorrow I will continue with shield, ear protectors, goggles... Happy enough with the result so far

Photo is pretty bad, taken only under desklamp, but who cares?


----------



## DarkTower

Thanx for your comments. I think you're right, I have to learn many things about painting. I was trying to get effect of used and dirty brushed leather (colour difference between light and dark areas) and added lights to some raised areas. I will keep your advices in mind and try to apply them on next JMD pilot. 

Now I feel the cap is almost finished with that goggles, shield, ear protectors and so... In next step I will paint his shirt.


----------



## DarkTower

Small progress on Melvin - finished t-shirt with stripes and that small amulet. Next (and last I hope )) step is his face. The bad news is that my camera is going to hell, I think. Today I took about 50 shots of Melvin and all of them bad - unsharp, weird colours ... And my neighbour is with his camera on vacation


----------



## DarkTower

Melvin bust finished. You can see it in GALLERY: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5282/size/big/cat/581

or on CMON: http://coolminiornot.com/257088 a http://coolminiornot.com/257089 (full size pictures with multiple angled views)


----------



## DarkTower

Some new progress from me - 28 mm small dio with wounded & tired Ultramarine. taking deep breath for his last fight...









Conversion









Painted base


----------



## LTP

Beautiful painting as always Darktower. I always look forward to the next update and I'm never disappointed with what I see.

Can't wait to see the latest project finished. 

Have some rep.

*LTP*


----------



## DarkTower

Thanx LTP, I'm trying to do my best  Working on the marine right now...


----------



## DarkTower

Another progress on Ultramarine. I've almost finished probably everything except blue armour and some battle damage on it. The armour is still only in basaecolour, that's why it's so dark. Photos only from mobile phone, poor as hell...


----------



## DarkTower

Another progress on Ultramarine - I've painted blue (!) armour and backpack. I've also finished the hand with sword, but I am lazy to photograph that. Even if I can make photos only with mobile phone, because mom is on her holiday with my camera  For final photosession I have to borrow neighbour's camera 

Tonight I will try to finish this one adding scratches, rust and peeled colour. And some dust & dirt of course...


----------



## DarkTower

Ultramarine finished. You can see it in GALLERY: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5362

or on CMON: http://coolminiornot.com/258590 (full size pictures with multiple angled views)


----------



## DarkTower

Few days ago small package from Freebooter arrived, with hot new mini sculpted by Werner Klocke - Spitfire (not that famous WW II airplane). It's wonderfully sculpted with lots of details, tons of character & sexappeal and almost no mouldlines or castind defects. This little lady is so detailed and tiny, so my camera reached its limits while photographing it.


----------



## DarkTower

First few brushstrokes on freebooter's beauty pirate Spitfire. The Base... I also tested new alcohol-based metalics, so I have sword and big gun in progress.


----------



## squeek

I like the Smurf DT, nice and gritty looking and the IG bits work well with it too. That base is coming along nicely too.


----------



## DarkTower

Some W.I.P. photos from yesterday. I was playing with clothing and skin. Hair is just in basecolor. Today I'm working on it and trying to finish...


----------



## DarkTower

Todays progress on Spitfire - some brushstrokes on hair, some on skin, some on pants. Already posed on base. Pictures taken only with mobile phone, because mom took the camera in the morning. I will borrow my friend's camera for final photosession later...


----------



## DarkTower

Spitfire finished, see the Gallery for final image: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=5402&cat=581

If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://coolminiornot.com/260243



Some W.I.P. pictures can be found on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/ - it's in slovak lang, but pictures doesn't need any translation


----------



## Varakir

That's a great mini, very much done justice. The osl on the floor is such a discrete detail....I like the fact you've made that little flourish where others would have paid little attention to it.


----------



## DarkTower

New miniature started - Falkar The Wandering Sword from Andrea. Just started with his leather cape, prepared the fur and painted areas with black for future metalics. Pictures taken only with mobile phone.


----------



## Chaosftw

Loving that pose. Im assuming you have a colour scheme in mind? or are you sill working that out? what about the base? any ideas yet?


----------



## DarkTower

I have the colour scheme in my mind since first brushstroke. It's not good to improvise with colour scheme for me. For the base I will use Ancient Ruins Base from Scibor (http://www.sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=705) partly covered with snow...


----------



## The Wraithlord

Looking good as always DT.


----------



## DarkTower

Todays progress on Falkar - I removed scratches from sabretache (for future processing), finished that wooden stick and all those straps. Also worked on fur (I don't say it's final version, but it's fairly good for now).


----------



## DarkTower

Another progress on Falkar - armour and clothing. Today I want finish everything except the head...


----------



## DarkTower

Another 54 mm fantasy warrior from Andrea's Warlord Saga, placed on Scibor's Ancient Ruins base. Really pleasure to paint... See it in Gallery: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=5507&cat=581

If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/261516


----------



## DarkTower

After some time (I destroyed my favourite brushes on last mini, so I am waiting for new ones) I started new mini - Teniente of the Armada (even with shaggy brush). Prepared, pinned, glued and primed few days ago and now I'm trying to paint on black undercoat. Started with blue coat, some leather accessories and white corset. Still very heavy WIP...


----------



## DarkTower

Inspired on internet I build this plastic Space Marine from plastic bitz and started painting yesterday. Little thing just for fun...


























Another daily progress - yesterday I've finished two scenic bases for new small mini-dios (next pirate girl from Tortuga and Scibor's celtic warrior vs. rotten lord) and primed them. Today I'm working on Space Marine Veteran. Started with face and will continue with bionic implants on head, chain in power-fist and leather parts.


----------



## DarkTower

Another small progress on veteran: bionic implants on head, chain on power-fist and small funny bracelet on the chain  I have to practise gold NMM (which was real pain in the ass) so after finishing this small guy I'm going to practise on scibor's dwarf and his original gold NMM scheme


----------



## Midge913

I just read through your whole thread here DT and took some time to check out or stuff over on CMOn. All I have to say it that your work is incredible. You work with such a rich and deep palette that I can't help but be amazed at the exceptional contrast that each of your miniatures have. Keep up the good work and continue to paint in such a way that inspires so many. +rep


----------



## DarkTower

Thank you Midge913, word like this always make me happy. It's great to see, that someone likes your work. I'll try to improve my skills as I am still learning about this hobby. Thank you again.


----------



## wombat_tree

Words can not describe how brilliant a painter you are. I've given a 10 to all of your models on Cool Mini or Not. May I ask as to how you have painted the chipped paint on the Space Marine's armour?


----------



## bishop5

That is a truly excellent WIP shot, as always. Looking forward to the finished article.

Paint a whole squad please


----------



## DarkTower

Thank you boys for all your kind words (and CMON votes )!

BISHOP5: Painting whole squad will take too much time (which I don't have - you know, married man with children ) and maybe will become boring. I love when I can pick some good scheme and paint one miniature using it. I will paint my Space Marine and Imperial Guard W40K armies sometimes (I hope), but I will use simple schemes and less detailed paintjob 

WOMBAT TREE: This marine is my second attempt to painting chipped armour (first was Ultramarine - The Last Stand, available here in gallery and on CMON) - I just paint smooth and highlighted armour surface and then I take fine detail brush and paint scratches and chipped areas with black color. Where chipped areas are bigger, I paint brown areas inside, leaving thin black outlines around. After that I paint bright lines to simulate thickness. That's all it's all about good brush and non-shaking hand 

Another daily progress. Today I finished left shoulderpad and leather pouches.


----------



## Zodd

This is amazing craftsmanship. You should make a tuturial some day, on how you paint the chipping. Have some rep.


----------



## DarkTower

Here I am again - bothering with another small progress (I promise this is last time, until legs and both hands will be finished). So sorry if I am bothering someone...


----------



## Midge913

I think that I can honestly speak for everyone when I say it is never a bother to check out your latest works. Even if the progress is slight, I find it wonderful to watch your models take shape over the course of several updates, and I know that I am not alone.

To the Marine; 

Absolutely excellent! I missed the battle damage on the chest piece when I looked at the earlier post and it is very well done! Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## DarkTower

To all miniature friends ...


----------



## wombat_tree

Cheers! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Very nice stuff! +Rep for that

And thanks, have a great Christmas and a Happy New Year yourself


----------



## Midge913

Cheers! Happy Holidays folks!


----------



## Grins1878

Absolutely stunning painting mate! 

Literally astounded!

+ Repatitis!


----------



## DarkTower

Another progress on Space Marine Veteran: painted legs, some freehand scripts on purity seals, added and painted hand with boltpistol and placed on simple scibor's rock base. There will be also some final touches and corrections after finishing the backpack. These are last WIP photos before final phosto session...


----------



## bishop5

The weathering and battle damage on his armour is awesome.


----------



## DarkTower

Final version of green Space Marine Veteran with powerfist can be found here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5764/size/big/cat/552

If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/268278

Some W.I.P. pictures can be found on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/ - it's in slovak lang, but pictures doesn't need any translation.


----------



## HorusReborn

looks ok man. I don't understand the light coloured "gayish" power armour most painters are aspiring to. The weathering, while great, really detracts from a nicely blended, albeith pastel coloured paint job. I also don't like the posint of this guy. I know you were going for a pose of him on the precipice or something, withstanding shots and grenades and the like. Instead you've got a Marine that looks like he's going to fall backwards because he can't handle the full weight of his power fist.


----------



## Djinn24

The model is nice but there is to much battle damage, it detracts from the overall feel of the model. I am not going to complain about the color like some folks *coughhoruscough*. The base looks nice but does not fit this model. Like Horus said it looks like he is about to fall backwards.

I know he is just a screw around model, your other work is very nice and you do a great job blending. I would just advise on the SMs to lighten up on the damage, its just to much for the eye to take in and I bet at handlength is really detracts from the model.


----------



## DarkTower

Thank for your feedback guys, I really appreciate it. There are some issues based on picture viewer's feelings (like that about the pose or marine falling back) - when I'm looking at the mini on my desk, it seems like marine going up on rocky hill, lifting his powerfist up while holding chain with cross bracelet. I am big fan of comics and this pose is similar to many comics heroes, going up to fight.

Another issue is the weathering. Maybe here is too much of it, I just wanted to try so many shapes as possible. And I was also inspired by another mini found on internet, very weathered and green too. Based on this job I will try to do some heroic marine vignette, this one will be used as a present...


----------



## Djinn24

I understand using models as test dummies and from what I hve seen of the rest of your stuff I know you are a top notch painter . Not that your guy sucks, don;t take it that way, just adding my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## papa nurgle

This is not simply fantastic, it is BEAUTIFUL! I am stunned!


----------



## DarkTower

One small preview-night-shot of some Skaven Plague Monks speed-painted for customer. Need to add some oxidation to metallics and take the photo on daylight...


----------



## DarkTower

First batch of finished speed-painted Skavens. Next 15 will follow...


----------



## DarkTower

First attempt on gold NMM shield and return to my roots - scibor's miniature (as I am amazed by present paintjobs on Scibor's minis on his e-shop).


----------



## HorusReborn

sweet work man, nothing like a good speed painting session!!!!


----------



## DarkTower

Another progress on Dwarf General (it's painted just for fun and I'm really enjoying it).


----------



## HorusReborn

just out of curiosity, WHY does the model look so gritty?


----------



## DarkTower

HorusReborn said:


> just out of curiosity, WHY does the model look so gritty?


I was trying pre-lighting method on this mini, I've found on internet. First spray the mini with black undercoat and then give it few pfffff's with white one to see how the light hits the surface. But I agree, on photos it looks pretty confusing... 


Another small progress on Dwarf General - I've made all the colour transitions as a base for golden parts. Also painted wood and fur on his back with basecolor. Then I finished one of the golden shoulderpads...


----------



## DarkTower

Some progress on Scibor's Dwarf General. In fact it's all done except the base, so this is last W.I.P. photo.


----------



## Midge913

Nice work man! Looks really good, love the NMM gold. Stands out really nicely.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Again and again I open this thread and just sit and stare, not knowing what to say.

I always love to see your work and I thank you for your Gallery Submissions. +Reppage


----------



## HorusReborn

your fleshtones are lookin great! I'm diggin the armour over all too, well done!!!


----------



## DarkTower

Thank you all guys, it always pushes me forward whens reading this feedback... I really appreciate it!


----------



## DarkTower

Dwarf General finished - you can see it here in gallery: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/6482/size/big/cat//ppuser/639

If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/273361

Some W.I.P. pictures can be found on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/ - it's in slovak lang, but pictures doesn't need any translation


----------



## Dagmire

You sir are an artist of the highest calliber. You blending is exqusit and inspires me to "keep at it".
outstanding work! +rep


----------



## Zaden

Just had a read through. Nice work my friend! Have some rep. And thanks for giving DT Member of the Month VV. Gives his beautiful work more exposure.


----------



## DarkTower

Thank you guys


----------



## DarkTower

After finishing skavens for customer, I was thinking about some new project. Finally started new one, planned long time ago. It's another small dio inspired by barbarian-fantasy movies of Ator (starring Miles O'Keeffe) and it's dedicated to my friend, sparing partner and coach master Peter. Some small conversions and basing work for today.


----------



## Hammer49

A very nice start.


----------



## DarkTower

Yesterday I've started some painting - base colours and first light attemtps. Heavy WIP, I say... Really don't know if this could be serious mini in the end, relaxing cartoon thingy right now...


----------



## Hammer49

Look forward to seeing your further progress on the bust.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

I just want you to know how happy it made me to come back to Heresy after a while and get to look through all your newest work. Always a pleasure, always inspiring.

Thanks.


----------



## DarkTower

Thank you boys! :victory:

Today's progress with sherriff bust - I've basecoated all hair&fur  and cigar to see contrast of skin better. Lots of filters, smoothing of blends, some light and shades. Eyes will be the next thing tomorrow...


----------



## Midge913

Looking great! Love the contrasts in the skin tones.


----------



## DarkTower

Today's progress on bust - more filters on his skin, eyes, hair and cigar. And basecolor for stetson hat. To be continued... Pictures taken in the late night, so it's pretty grainy.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I have no idea how I missed this thread! Your work is so outstanding, that I am gonna say no more and just rep you instead :shok:


----------



## DarkTower

Today's progress on sherriff - stetson hat and some more grainy W.I.P. night shots


----------



## DarkTower

Sherrif Justice bust finished, take a look at my photogallery: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/8392/size/big/cat//ppuser/639

If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/281195

Some W.I.P. pictures can be found on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/ - it's in slovak lang, but pictures doesn't need any translation


----------



## Midge913

Very nice work over all DT! I would personally have chosen a deeper darker color for the shirt, but technically it is superb as always. A wonderful piece.


----------



## DarkTower

Another project started - Horthak The Black Crow from Andrea. This is my first attempt on his skin - just left side of chest and abs. Everything heavy W.I.P.


----------



## Varakir

Stunning, stunning, stunning.

The cigar is awesome 

The andrea mini is really nice and i'll look forward to seeing it done.


----------



## DarkTower

Small progress on Horthak - painting left side of chest and left (part of) hand, smoothing of skins transitions, changing skin tones a bit... Nothing much


----------



## DarkTower

Today's and yesterday's progress on Horthak - skin is almost done, just few touchups (and the second hand of course). Some preparations with black base for metallics. Leather parts and clothing will be the next step I think.


----------



## Midge913

Looking really great DT! I am always amazed at your ability with skin tones. I look forward to seeing this piece finished.


----------



## farseer22

Just found this thread and wish I had something more constructive to say than "WOW" 

Did you find the "dusting" of the Dwarf General mini helpful at all?


----------



## DarkTower

MIDGE913: Funny, I always think that skin is my weakest part 
FARSEER22: Dwarf General was very helpfull to me ...

Some progress on Horthak - clothing is almost done, plus few brush-strokes on his spear/staff. Metallics are the next step...


----------



## Midge913

Very nice DT! I really like the greens on the kilt!


----------



## DarkTower

Another project is finished - Horthak The Jade Snake. Really great sculpt from Freeman was real pleasure to paint. I think this is my best skintone and face paint (and so I will try to achieve even better result next time ))

Visit my GALLERY for final photos and CMON link: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/8624/size/big/cat//ppuser/639


----------



## Hammer49

Fantastic work! I really like the skin tone you achieved!


----------



## DarkTower

Some new W.I.P. projects (got this 'disease' from my guru Majo, my miniature cabinet is almost full of W.I.P.s): dwarf Grandar Firebeard (Andrea Miniatures, 54 mm) and Persian Assassin (JMD, 54 mm). Wanted buy new camera first, but got new cellphone, so took some pics. Pretty good result for built-in camera, no extra light (just daylight, taken on kitchen desk) and no photo editing.




















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Midge913

Looking forward to these DT, especially the dwarf. May I ask, what do you take your photos in front of? Is it a professional grade photobackground?


----------



## DarkTower

Midge913 said:


> Looking forward to these DT, especially the dwarf. May I ask, what do you take your photos in front of? Is it a professional grade photobackground?


The background is graphic pattern made by myself in Photoshop, printed with standard DeskJet printer. I share these patterns on my blog to everyone. Visit my blog here and download if you find it useful:

http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/p/miniature-download.html

You can also find an article about making photos with these (it's in slovak lang, but pictures make it clear or use Google web Translator):

http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/2008/08/rchlofotenie-bez-photoshopu.html


----------



## Midge913

DarkTower said:


> The background is graphic pattern made by myself in Photoshop, printed with standard DeskJet printer. I share these patterns on my blog to everyone. Visit my blog here and download if you find it useful:
> 
> http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/p/miniature-download.html
> 
> You can also find an article about making photos with these (it's in slovak lang, but pictures make it clear or use Google web Translator):
> 
> http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/2008/08/rchlofotenie-bez-photoshopu.html


Thanks a bunch mate!!!! Definitely found both of those links useful.


----------



## DarkTower

Midge913 said:


> Thanks a bunch mate!!!! Definitely found both of those links useful.


You're welcome, man! It's important to print the patterns with Inkjet printer on standard office paper as printing on Laser printer will cause gloss surface which will be problem when making photos in front of it...


----------



## DarkTower

My first 'painting vacation' is over and here is little photo-report of the progress. Just want to say, that painting on daylight, under shining sun is really great, but the skin suffers much (ouch, my poor red neck ))


----------



## Midge913

Fantastic blending on the tunic so far man. Looks like he is going to turn into another excellent piece.


----------



## baron_sathonyx

after looking through all 25 pages i am almost completely speechless. great work DT keep it up cant wait to see more.


----------



## DarkTower

Thank you guys. You and your comments always inspire me for next projects. I just got some new boxes with GW & FW stuff (Gray Knights, Space Marines, Chaplain Venerable Dreadnought and DKOK) and I really want to get involved into that kind of stuff (as I really loved small marines projects  Just need to finish persian assassin for upcoming contests...


----------



## DarkTower

Another small progress on Assassin - long coat-tails, sleeve, arm and knee bandages. Now I may step forward to trousers and boots, then only metallics & base...


----------



## Midge913

Beautiful work man. Love the blending.


----------



## baron_sathonyx

this is looking bloody amazing, great job cant wait to see more


----------



## Damned Fist

Your skills just keep improving. This is looking fantastic so far!:victory:


----------



## DarkTower

Few images from painting weekend by Majo (with some clues about Assassin progress)...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

All I'm seeing is three little red X's.


----------



## Midge913

I see your pictures mate! Looks like a good time and some nice work as a result.


----------



## DarkTower

Khorne's Fist said:


> All I'm seeing is three little red X's.


It seems Internet Explorer has problem displaying embedded pictures from first source. Replaced them with those from blog and it may work...


----------



## DarkTower

One illustration photo - need to paint boots, leather slings and metallics. Hope I can finish it until next contest.


----------



## DarkTower

Base for Persian Assassin...


----------



## elmir

Looks really good man. It's intricate enough to notice, but not too busy too distract from the vibrant robes of the assassin himself. I'm sure that'll set the stage nicely for the mini.


----------



## DarkTower

Persian Assassin finished. See the Gallery: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/9133/size/big/cat//ppuser/639


If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/289669

Some W.I.P. pictures can be found on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/ And as always - any comments, ideas or critics are welcome...


----------



## Midge913

Very cool piece man!


----------



## DarkTower

Some architectural work for new Persian Assassin and few new minis to be painted...


----------



## DarkTower

On weekend's meeting of miniature painters in Bystre (Czech republic), I've done few brushstrokes on Le Cyclope from Anakron minis. Great mini, it almost paints itself. Hope I can finish him soon, but heavy W.I.P. for now...

EDIT: Removed problematic pic links and replaced with this one. See more pics on my blog here: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/2011/10/le-cyclope-anakron-miniatures-wip-01.html


----------



## Midge913

sorry to say mate but your pics links are broken.


----------



## DarkTower

Few minis ready for basecoat: Nosferatu from Ammon, Leo bust from Yedharo, Daemon with violin (converted Violinist from Nocturna)


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Fantastico stuff amigo! Loads of jaw-dropping goodies to be dazzled by.
Awesome work mate, really love the style!


----------



## Midge913

I agree with Dusty! I am really looking forward to seeing these new pieces, especially the Lion Guy bust.


----------



## DarkTower

Thanx boys  Happy to see, someone is reading it here. Here is the last WIP photo of Le Cyclope - painted everything except metal parts (which will be in NMM). Hope I can finish him this weekend. More photos on my blog: http://http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/


----------



## Zodd

Outstanding, the colour of the skin is fantastic. Looking forward to the NMM.


----------



## Midge913

I agree with Zodd! Fantastic work.


----------



## wrycanion

I just toured your thread and the pics on CMON. You've got some really magnificent work! Well done, sir!


----------



## troybuckle

Skin tone is look very good man!!


----------



## DarkTower

Thanx to you all... :so_happy:


----------



## DarkTower

Last night I finished Le Cyclope, final photos will be takne during weekend, I hope. Miniature can be seen tomorrow on Plastic Winter in Bratislava. Final photos will we presented (as obvious) in the gallery...


----------



## DarkTower

Finished Le Cyclope can be found in the Gallery: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/9533/size/big/cat//ppuser/639

If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/292561


----------



## Midge913

Cyclopes looks great man! The subtle OSL from the eye is quite catching.


----------



## DarkTower

Merry Christmas an Happy New Year to you all...


----------



## DarkTower

Little 'GreenFella' painted for Chest Of Colors Miniature Exchange as a gift. Very funny old Savage orc mini was painted in three evenings with lots of fun.


----------



## DarkTower

Yesterday speed-painted miniature - colour scheme test for my vostroyans. I was inspired by Volomir's Death Korps colour scheme.


----------



## DarkTower

WIP photos from last days...


----------



## DarkTower

First lights & shadows on Nosferatu bust. heavy WIP. Eyes just speedpainted for better imagination.


----------



## Midge913

Loving Nosferatu so far! Skin tone is looking awesome.


----------



## Red Corsairs

If that eye and Vostroyan was 'speed-painting' then I admire your painting skills even more than I already did. Everything is excellent. The eye on Nosferatu is the most realistic painted eye I have seen to date. Well deserving of a +rep.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox

Loving the work on the busts you do, so very tempted to get one and have a stab at it.


----------



## DarkTower

Next progress on Nosferatu bust. Shadows & lights, not so smooth so far, looks gritty on some places, but it's still very heavy WIP.


----------



## Red Corsairs

It's still looking great so far. I can't wait to see it when it's finished.


----------



## DarkTower

New progress on the Nosferatu bust - eyebrows and beard, another bunch of lights & shadows, some blend smoothing. As the sculpt, so the paint is following the idea of on eye (the bigger one) disposed on light and second one hidden in the shadow of big nose  Still lots of things to do (will try to do with that bare-ball-head and light on it, some blend smoothing...), heavy WIP all around.

I was trying to take photos on the desk and on my balcony too, hope it helps.


----------



## Red Corsairs

The blending looks much smoother now. Again, fantastic painting (not that it needs saying). This will look brilliant when it's finished.


----------



## Midge913

Your directional highlighting and shading is fantastic! Looking forward to seeing this one finished up.


----------



## DarkTower

Last progress on Nosferatu bust - bow-knot on his neck, 'alluminium' top of the can, sipper and first try on the black clothes. Just need to finish the can and clothes, so this is probably the last WIP pic...


----------



## Midge913

Love the vibrant yellow of the bowtie man!!! nice color choices that provide excellent contrast.


----------



## HorusReborn

wow that flesh tone is awesome!! I'm really loving it, not to mention the bowtie! Nice contrast


----------



## DarkTower

Nosferatu bust finished. Final version and links here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/11112/ppuser/639

If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/300811 and some W.I.P. pictures can be found on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/

And as always - any comments, ideas or critics are welcome...


----------



## DarkTower

After long long time I am back working on second version of Persian Assassin (first one here: http://www.coolminiornot.com/289669?browseid=1048221 ). I've started with big scenic base months ago...










... and now I almost finished it. Let's work on the assassin itself!


----------



## khrone forever

i have just read every post in the last 30 pages and i have only one thing to say.

you sir, are a god in my eyes.

that is all.

khrone


----------



## DarkTower

Thank you khorne, it's really pleasure to read such feedback. But I must say, that I am only old, sad & ugly vampire. Far-far away from any god-like creature


----------



## khrone forever

well i shall become a recluse to be more like you  (jokes)

oh ye i forgot, +rep

+ subscribe


----------



## DarkTower

Thanx, man


----------



## DarkTower

Another progress on Persian Assassin (2nd attempt) - boots, leather strips & trousers. More photos on blog...

http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/2012/04/persian-assassin-2-wip-01.html

And smal scenic base for 28 mm limited edition of Brom Hard Bark from Enigma.


----------



## DarkTower

Small progress on assassin - blue parts of the jacket (some blendings on the chest need som smoothing).


----------



## DarkTower

Next progres on persian assassin (as he should join my contest team for Ingolstadt )) - almost finished clothing. Pictures taken in the late evening under desk lamp, so it looks brighter in the lights. More photos / angles can be found on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/


----------



## DarkTower

Today in the early morning the persian was finished. I just need to do some touchups on the bas, but will do that on daylight. So this is last W.I.P. photo.


----------



## Kreuger

Exceptional _as always_. If our painting forums were graded on a curve, you would throwing it for the rest of us!

I'm always glad to see your new work.


----------



## DarkTower

Kreuger said:


> Exceptional _as always_. If our painting forums were graded on a curve, you would throwing it for the rest of us!
> 
> I'm always glad to see your new work.


Thanx for kind words


----------



## DarkTower

Second version of JMD's Persian Assassin with large scenic base is finished. Take a look at the gallery: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/11504/limit/recent

If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/304783 and some W.I.P. pictures can be found on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/

And as always - any comments, ideas or critics are welcome...


----------



## DarkTower

Some new WIP from yesterday's hot-time painting  Blood Angel Terminator, built form SM Terminators & Blood Angel Death Company sprues (inspired by Space Hulk minis). More images here: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-tzY8PKfwt...o0lo7Q/s1600/BloodAngel+Terminator+WIP+02.jpg and here: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ZtPBx7dP3...Kto9c8/s1600/BloodAngel+Terminator+WIP+03.jpg


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Very vibrant


----------



## DarkTower

Some progress on Blood Angel Terminator - few things left, then several touchups and done...


----------



## DarkTower

And new miniature on my desk - Sgt. Connot, Serpentian Heavy Infatry, Dark Nova Series, Andreaq Miniatures. Just testing resin copy of it before I start working on original bought in Ingolstadt. This copy isn't really good in details, some of then are unsharp, some are missing, But still got some fun painting it...


----------



## HorusReborn

the flesh tones are cool. I really like the use of purple in the cheek and neck area. I'm interested to see where you go with this guy to justify it...


----------



## DarkTower

Some progress on Sgt. Connor - armour on his back. What I really hate about this mini is the bac with its clean lines, curves and surfaces, looks like an old timer car to me, not kind of space marine. So I've paintet that numbers on it to break the space apart a bit.

Not sure about that right now, but will see later. Need to finish upper part of the body now...


----------



## DarkTower

Front view on armoured collar. Dark places on sides will be covered with shoulderpads...


----------



## DarkTower

I've done some touchups on WarpWolf base, painted for customer. There will be some static grass on the base later...


----------



## DarkTower

Small progress on Blood Angel Terminator - NMM metals. Need to work on blendings, finish the Blood Drop on shoulderpad and winged skul on his chest. So this is last WIP photo...


----------



## Coldone5383

The osl seems brighter than the eye. Might just be because im on a phone though.


----------



## DarkTower

Blood Angels Terminator finished - see the picture here in gallery: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/12378/size/big/cat//ppuser/639


If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/313061 and some W.I.P. pictures can be found on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/

And as always - any comments, ideas or critics are welcome...


----------



## DarkTower

Small progress on Connor - while not absolutelly sure about his back, been working on Connor's front - gray jacket under armour and leather mag pouches ...


----------



## DarkTower

Have problem logging on here to Heresy, so small recapitulation of last works:

First WIP on Interrogator Chaplain Seraphicus from Dark Vengeance box. Just the beginning - the base and head.



















Another progress on Seraphicus - finished head (manual focus on cell phone) and toxic smoke


















Next progress - back side of Seraphicus' cloak










Another progress - finished back side of the model, head glued into place, metallics started 



















Aaaaand next one - inside of the cloak, shoulderpad and so ... More on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.sk/










Next progress - hands... More photos on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com and on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4239983088247.2169350.1545635104&type=1










Last W.I.P. photo


----------



## DarkTower

WarpWolf finished, you can see him here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums...to/12548/title/warpwolf-extreme-sculp/cat/500

Some W.I.P. pictures can be found on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/


----------



## DarkTower

Interrogator Chaplain Seraphicus finished, you can see him here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums...oto/12549/title/interrogator-chaplain/cat/500

If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/316267 and some W.I.P. pictures can be found on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Very smooth work.


----------



## Midge913

Interrogator Chaplain Seraphicus is looking fantastic! The warp wolf is a bit more bluish in tone than I would have gone, but as always your execution is technically flawless!


----------



## DarkTower

Thanx boys... If you interested, some minis will be for sale via EBAY (upcoming some minis from Dark Vengeance too) - just check my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.sk/p/na-predaj-for-sale.html


----------



## DarkTower

Some WIPs on my desk - autuumn impressum. More on blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/


----------



## DarkTower

Yeaterday's WIP - Nurgle Lord for EBAY. Skin painted yesterday, metallics two days ago.


----------



## DarkTower

I finished that rotten guy today. Finished mini will be presented on 'Plastic Winter 2012' contest on December st 2012 in Bratislava. After that, will be sold on EBAY. Last W.I.P. photo taken yesterday...


----------



## Djinn24

Brilliant looking.


----------



## DarkTower

Nurgle Chaos Lord is finished now. It was real pleasure to paint and this is not the last Nurgle Chaos Lord, I've painted...

This mini will be for sale. Send me PM if interested.

Check my gallery for final photo: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums...p/photo/12583/title/nurgle-chaos-lord/cat/500
If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/319330 and some W.I.P. pictures can be found on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/

And as always - any comments, ideas or critics are welcome...


----------



## DarkTower

Some basing stuff tonight - base for random AOTBR Terminator, made of modurit (modelling clay, hardens by cooking), shredded into smal pieces (has great texture when broken to pieces, with nice sharp edges) and Grey Knight Lord Kaldor Draigo.


----------



## LTP

The contrast in your painting is just so fantastic. Everytime i look at this thread I know there will be awesome models.


----------



## DarkTower

Few thing I was working on last weekend. More on my blog


----------



## DarkTower

Some small progress from yesterdays night painting session - Kaldor Draigo. Everything needs some corrections, but day light needed  More on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Exceptional stonework.


----------



## DarkTower

Some painting in last day of the year ... Kaldor Draigo in FineCast. Shitty thing, my last FineCast for long time.


----------



## DarkTower

Plastic Grey Knight Kaldor Draigo


----------



## Viscount Vash

Well I know which one I would rather have.

Silly isn't it? 
Bit of work on a plastic one or straight out paint a FC one and the cheaper plastic conversion is miles better already without you even putting a brush to it.


----------



## DarkTower

VISCOUNT: That's why I am really disappointed about new Dark Angels models - love the minis, but most of them are FailCasts. Except new Deathwing Command Squad Terminators / Knights, they look great and are plastic model kits


----------



## DarkTower

Some silver NMM, heavy WIP all around... More on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com


----------



## DarkTower

First try to break champion's sholderpad surface. Bad one, already gone.


----------



## DarkTower

Second try on champion's shoulderpad with gold NMM. Looks better than previous one, I think...


----------



## DarkTower

Continuing to work on Kaldor Draigo plastic version...


----------



## DarkTower

Greenstuff cloak for plastic Draigo  Enjoying the conversion much :dance:


----------



## DarkTower

Bit longer painting photo-report - Dark Angels librarian Turmiel from Dark Vengeance box: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.sk/2013/02/dark-vengeance-part-2-librarian-turmiel.html

Final photos in Gallery: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums...oto/12664/title/dark-angels-librarian/cat/500

If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/325324


Lots of W.I.P. pictures can be found on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.sk/2013/02/dark-vengeance-part-2-librarian-turmiel.html


----------



## DarkTower

Paint for Vertigo Miniatures - Space Traveller sculpted by Offo. Very nice and characterfull bust. First painting day, the face. Lots of WIP photos on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com


----------



## DarkTower

Finished head with all those headphones tools  Lots of photos on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.com


----------



## DarkTower

Progress on Travell from last two days. More pics on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.sk/2013/03/space-traveller-wip-3.html


----------



## DarkTower

Today's progress - finished armour. I'm going to finale...


----------



## falcoso

-_- what I wouldn't do to paint like that...


----------



## DarkTower

falcoso said:


> -_- what I wouldn't do to paint like that...


Anything you need to do is to paint a lot...  

Bust finished: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/12698/title/space-traveller/cat/500. If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/328199 and lots of W.I.P. pictures can be found on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.scom


----------



## DarkTower

Today I finished Morphus from Enigma, lots of W.I.P. photos on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.sk/2013/05/morphus-chaos-warlord-enigma-miniatures.html


----------



## DarkTower

Chaos Warlord Morphus finished. See him in gallery: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums...oto/12739/title/morphus-chaos-warlord/cat/500

If you would like to see full size picture with multiple angled views, or vote for the mini, visit the CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/332146 and lots of W.I.P. pictures can be found on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.sk/2013/05/morphus-chaos-warlord-enigma-miniatures.html


----------



## DarkTower

After long time somethig new & yummy - Knight 13 - 14 Century (sculpt by Cesnak). Heavy W.I.P.


----------



## DarkTower

Last W.I.P. of Cesnak's knight... More pics on my blog: V tieni Temnej Ve?e...


----------



## DarkTower

Bust of Knight 13 - 14 Century finishede - was my first historic mini. Cesnak did great job on the sculpt, so it was fun to paint it. 

See the gallery for final photo: Knight 13 - 14 Century - Photo Gallery

Check CMON to see more final photos: CoolMiniOrNot - Knight 13 - 14 Century by DarkTower


----------



## DarkTower

Final version of Imperial Guard's specialists - ogryn Manfred von Lefthoffen and two prussian dwarves - all from Scibor (they took third place on HUSSAR 2013, category Unit). These three will be soon accompanied by fourth dwarf and I plan to do dwarvish Napoleon Bonaparte and his guards similar way 

Whole unit on CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/345435.
Ogryn Manfred von Lefthoffen on CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/345437.

Lots of WIP photos on my blog: http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.sk/2013/11/imperial-guard-special-forces-prussian.html


----------



## DarkTower

Finished base for Dark Angels Company Master and moving towards the marine  Meanwhile I'm working on third prussian dwarf for Imperial Guard Special Forces Unit. And found Dwarf Napoleon and two pieces of unreleased napoleonics riflemen (got them as gift to some order). They are bit converted yet - replaced sci-fi details with historical ones


----------



## elmir

Mate, both your painting and GS work is top notch... Keep at it!


----------



## DarkTower

elmir said:


> Mate, both your painting and GS work is top notch... Keep at it!


Thanx, I just continued


----------

